

5 Early Wins That Got Our SaaS Startup 1,000 Beta Users - spencerfry
http://www.groovehq.com/blog/early-wins

======
pdenya
Kind of an obnoxious popup. Close button said "No thanks, I don't want to grow
my business".

~~~
alexmturnbull
haha, we thought that was kind of funny actually :) all in good humour

------
startupjerkfest
i need background story on who this guy is and where he came from, to better
understand if his "insights" would be applicable to a hacker like me, or if
it's only for top biz-school douchebags who already know VC's and are starting
the game with $250k in the bank.

i.e. how did he get picked to be a founding member of BantamLive and how did
that get bought by CC for $12MM?

i.e. start at the bottom rung of the ladder if you want real world hackers to
learn something from this. otherwise it gives the impression that it's
unreachable if you are starting from zip.

i tried to ask on the blog, but it appears my comments get deleted if they are
not 100% supportive surfer-dude talk. so at least I'm getting an idea of what
type of "transparency" is being given by these blogs. i hope i'm proven wrong
when the next blog post comes out.

~~~
startupjerkfest
silence. crickets.

------
jcrowe
Very cool to see a first-hand account of growth hacking in action. I'm
recommending this series to everyone. Great job and keep em coming!

~~~
alexmturnbull
Thanks man! Really appreciate the feedback :) Glad you're digging it!

------
Sheddbird
Awesome stuff, guys! Thanks for sharing!

~~~
alexmturnbull
Thanks, glad you liked it!

~~~
Sheddbird
When does the next post come out? I really enjoyed this one too
[http://www.groovehq.com/blog/death-of-the-
mvp](http://www.groovehq.com/blog/death-of-the-mvp). Good stuff!

